# 30 second skip on 6.4a



## ssstivo (Jan 8, 2004)

Due to the local channels issue I had to load 6.4a onto my two directivos. 
So I no longer have MRV which I'm OK with since most of my viewing is on my HR24's. 
The directivos are used in our bedrooms. What I do miss is the 30 second skip that had been set to permanent when I was running 6.2a. I've been setting it to 30 second skip using the select, play, select, 3,0 select pattern, but it doesn't stay set to it for very long. I had assumed it would stay set until a reboot. What steps need to be taken to get 30 second skip permanent or at least last until the unit is rebooted?

Thanks


----------



## unclemoosh (Sep 11, 2004)

I would have thought it would stick until reboot, also.

To make it permanent you can either superpatch to apply many patches, or just apply this one:


```
30sec skip:
echo -ne "\x10\x40\x00\x2b" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp bs=1 seek=6883312
```
taken from the other forum here:
http://www..com/forum/showthread.php?59161-6-4a-has-arrived


----------



## ssstivo (Jan 8, 2004)

I applied the superpatch and now have 30 second skip back. 

Thanks for the help!


----------

